# Bmw 120d 56 plate m47 engine



## CraigLamont1 (10 mo ago)

Am thinking about a cone filter for my bmw but the videos etc am seeing isna long skinny weird shaped one lol can a cone filter be put on this thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

